# just purchased 2 older cubs



## st1024 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello all, been away for a while, Well recently, my cousin and I purchased 2 cub cadets, 1, 122 that I drove while working on this farm, and my cousin did also,w e also picked up a 147, from the same place, paid 150 for the 2, now the fun starts, the 147 has the engine that belongs in the 122! We found the enigne in the shed for the 147, with the oil fill broken off, that why I think is was swapped out, so now we are looking for a new oil tube and are going to be putting the 14hp back into the 147 to test run it and make sure everything is ok, then we will be putting the 122 back together and getting that up and running. We also pickup for no cost, and 125 that I took and rebuilt a 12hp engine and put it in, and my cousin pickup a 105 that was not run for 5 yrs, we jumped the battery and it ran great on 5 yr old gas, so we are in the process of restoring them slowly. That what happening. I also found a 3 pt hitch for my bolens 4x4 g154 on line and made a copy of it, welded it up, and put a brimly plow on it and it worked ok got to work out a couple of things, but it works, I will put a picture up when i get my camera back from my son,


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

st1024 Them cubs' are nice heavy Tractor's good luck with your rebuild and have fun James


----------

